# Fin rot destroyed my tank in two days :(



## lehuffman1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a small 10 gallon tank. In the past two days all but two of my fish (little school of tetras) have died from fin rot. I wasn't able to skip class / get off of work to get to the store for antibiotics. 

I believe my last two fish may be affected and I'm not sure what to do. I've been doing regular water changes. If I'm not able to save these fish, what do I need to do to my tank before setting it up with fish again? Thanks in advance!


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

welcome.

fin rot is usually caused by a negative bacteria that is introduced to a fish that happens to be stressed by its environment. Watch your temperature, ph, ammonia, etc. Once you get all the water properties back in order, just pop in some antibiotics and the disease will die off soon.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Fin rot: Symptoms and treatment


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Fin rot is not usually the primary problem, it often shows up in injured or stressed fish. It seems likely that something else was going on in your tank. The first questions that come to mind are: How long was the tank set up for? and how many fish did you have?

The problem with antibiotics is that they kill good bacteria too so if water quality was to blame they are going to compound the problem and the tank may need to cycle again. Not saying never to use them but don't be too quick to resort to them. Extra water changes will help healing in the fish that are left.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Where I live, antibiotics are banned for aquarium use. A lot fewer fish die than when we could buy them off the shelves. I would never use them unless I knew exactly what I was gunning for with them.
Fin rto's a secondary problem, and you are going to have to identify the primary one or you will have problems over the long term. You need to check feeding amounts, have a clockwork water change schedule (not just when illness hits) and make sure your stocking levels are low.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fin rot is usually a water quality issue. Very easy to control and get fish back to healthy with a few days worth of large water changes. What are your maintenance habits?


----------



## lehuffman1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good news guys! I've been doing water changes religiously and my two little survivors are still healthy. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

